
Aspect-Oriented Programming: Radical Research in Modularity - amichail
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8566923311315412414
======
amichail
Aspect-Oriented Design Pattern Implementations

<http://www.cs.ubc.ca/~jan/AODPs/>

Aspect-Oriented Refactoring (check out the wormhole refactoring in part 2)

<http://www.theserverside.com/tt/articles/article.tss?l=AspectOrientedRefactoringPart1>

<http://www.theserverside.com/tt/articles/article.tss?l=AspectOrientedRefactoringPart2>

